# University of Miami chances



## Archimbobo (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Guys,

         I haven't heard back from University of Miami.   I was wondering if you guys knew what the chances are of getting in. Unfortunately, I didn't have a 3.0 GPA in college (It was just below), but my college major wasn't in film and I was hoping they'd place a stronger emphasis on other materials.  Any advice from anyone who's currently in the school or who has applied would be great.


----------



## Archimbobo (Mar 31, 2012)

Alright, so since no one responded to my first post, let me pose a different question: who here has applied to U of Miami and heard back?


----------



## Archimbobo (Apr 6, 2012)

OK, so does your University of Miami even have a good film school?  It doesn't seem to competitive, as shown by the fact that this thread has not garnered many replies, despite over 100 views.


----------



## Johnny Grunge (Apr 7, 2012)

As far as I know, it's a good school in general, but not a particularly competitive film school. Florida State University would probably be the best bet if you're looking for something in Florida. FSU is ranked pretty high nationally.


----------



## Sebaldian (Apr 7, 2012)

Honestly less than 3.0 is a rather low GPA and it will be difficult for grad schools to seriously consider you unless you have a very very strong portfolio. Grad school by its very nature looks for strong candidates regardless of ranking. There are almost always far fewer spots in graduate school than in undergraduate programs and therefore the spread between admitted students to applicants is much greater. Unless you have stellar portfolio/gre/statement it will be difficult. You may have more luck in a conservatory program.


----------



## Archimbobo (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, sebaldan. I actually had a really high gre verbal score of 167, which I took just for Boston university, but I was rejected from that program. I thought i at least had a strong essay, short Scenario, etc. for the various schools, but I guess I was wrong. I'm actually seriously considering doing film school abroad in Australia.


----------



## Sebaldian (Apr 8, 2012)

167? wow. I studied for several hours a day for months and also was accepted to english MA programs with a score of just 165. I really do think the verbal section confirms critical skills and comprehension so obviously there are some extenuating circumstances in your academic record. It would help you to talk about them in your statement of purpose.

At 167 it's obvious you can read and comprehend difficult material and analyze arguments, and you're probably well read. I think you could impress an admissions council with the right statement of purpose.


----------



## Archimbobo (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the encouraging words, Sebaldian.  It is true that I do not have a great GPA, but I was told by a film professor at NYU, where I was taking a film production course for the film certificate program, that GPA doesn't really matter too much for grad film programs.  If I could go back in time and improve my grades, obviously I would, but I'm stuck with it.  I did think I wrote a good personal statement, where I talked about how I my interest in law (a career in which I was pursuing before filmmaking) complements my passion for film.  I thought it was more creative than simply embellishing on a love for film and a dream of making movies.

Obviously, if University of Miami doesn't work out, I have some thinking to do about grad school.  I don't know if I want to go through this application process again.  The main reason I wanted to do it was to be around other people who are as passionate and knowledgable about film as I am.  If I could have just gotten in the room with one of the admissions officials, I'm pretty sure I would have gotten in.


----------

